# Foam background enclosure tutorial



## Dorifto (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi guys, seeing that some people are asking about how I made my setup, I´m going to make a litlle tuto about it. It may look difficult, but It was more easy than I thought.

The tools:
- A propper enclosure, I choosed the European style glass enclosures, since they are cheap, they have a great ventilation and are awesome looking enclosures.
- A cutter or a knife.
- Non expansive foam, they are different grades of expansive foams, take the less expansive one, the explansive ones can break your enclosure because of the pressure they can produce while expanding.
- Water based acrlilyc paint.
- Ultra fine grade joint mortar. I tried the regular one and doesn´t work in my case. I bought the ones used to seal bathroom tiles.
- Some rocks, I used volcanic ones, since they don´t weight so much. but you can skip this part.
- Some driftwood. I sourced mine in the shore after a big storm. You can find some awesome looking woods, and the most important, a lot of them are cured by de sun and the sea, but of course you need to clean and disinfect as much as possible.
- Some plants: you need to choose the right ones for your enclosure, looking to the needs of your T, humidity, substrate etc. In my case were: Chamaedorea elegans, some bromeliads, Nephrolepis, and my last addition was the java moss ( Vesicularia Dubyana).
- An organic substrate, whithout any types of fertilizers, pesticides etc, in my case I choosed, top soil, clay and sand. I also used some xaxim for the background.
- Bioactive agents, like springtails, dwarf isopods (trichorhina tormentosa), medium sized isopods (porcellios) and earth worms to maintain oxigenated the substrate.
- And the most important one, PATIENCE

Lets start

The first thing I did, it was to imagine how I wanted to be the enclosure, possitioning the driftwoods, plants... etc in different possitions, angles... etc. After having an aproximate idea, I painted with the acrilyc paint the shape of the foam background, this way you only see a black surface through the glass, the other way you will se the foam, and won´t look pretty.

A little trick that will help you after, mask with some tape the parts that you don´t want to be painted or foamed. It´s going to be much easier to remove... Don´t ask me how I learned this trick... hahahahahaha

If you need to pass some cables like I had to do, this is the time to drill and pass cables, sensors... etc





Next step is to apply the non expansive foam. It will expand, don´t freak out xD, but not as much as other ussually do. Mask the cables or the sensors with some tape. I tried to find a dark one, but they only had a terracota color... If you find a darker color it will give you better results.







Next estep is to carve the foam, with the help of the cutter, you need to cut the most part of foam and them I suggest you tu remove some chunks of foam with the fingers, this way the foam looks better and not so square shaped. Do not left any shiny or rounded part, it will help you in the next step. If you want to add some rocks, you can drill some holes and insert some sticks to give more stability until you glue them with more foam.













Next step, forget my socks hahahahaha

Now whe are going to start "painting" the foam. I use fine grade joint mortar, the blend was more thick than liquid, It gave me better results and texture. You can see that I made like a thick paste.










Now with the cutter or a kitchen scrapper remove all the mortar and the paint until you reach the foam rock, and you will end with something like this. As you can see I used the foam to "glue" the driftwood, this way the transition is more fluid.






Now mask again the glass, because in this point the things becames a little sticky. Use some pet safe silicone and add to the parts that you want to add some dirt (substrate), in my case xaxim for the moss background. I don´t have any photo of this step, but there is no difficulty on this point. You need to be patient, and apply the silicone and with some gloves spreat it, and after add some dirt, xaxim etc. You will need to repeat this proccess several times until you get some thickness of dirt or xaxim. Finally you will end with something like this:

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2 | Helpful 4 | Wow 4 | Love 3


----------



## moricollins (Apr 18, 2020)

Wonderful tutorial

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (Apr 18, 2020)

This is the enclosure after 4 month, I added the moss this month so there is not as much as it should be.

















View attachment VID_20200413.mp4





















View attachment VID_20200309_093637_2.mp4




moricollins said:


> Wonderful tutorial


Thanks!!!! I struggle a little bit with my English so I hope that there aren't too much grammar errors hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 8 | Helpful 2 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 18, 2020)

NIce run down. What foam are you using, brand etc. I realize what you use may not be available here. The froggers use Great Stuff Expanding foam if I recall correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (Apr 18, 2020)

Whoa I forgot the brand, it can be Soudal. Great stuff is the same thing, polyurethane foam.

The brand it's not so important, you can use any brand, but it needs to be non expansive of course.

You can use a regular PU foam, but at your risk. Some may crack the glass or detach the silicone between the glass while expanding.



viper69 said:


> NIce run down.


What means "nice run down"? My english slang is not very rich.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Apr 19, 2020)

Firstly, let me just say this is a fantastic tutorial, and your vivariums are truly phenomenal! I love seeing this level of husbandry. Thank you for contributing this.



Dorifto said:


> I choosed the European style glass enclosures, since they are cheap,


I wish this was the case in the states! Euro vivs are great, but there's only one vendor over here (that I know of) that will fabricate them, and they're pricey by the time you have them shipped.



Dorifto said:


> An organic substrate, whithout any types of fertilizers, pesticides etc, in my case I choosed, top soil, clay and sand.


Were you using any particular ratio for your substrate mixture? I'm curious if you've found a certain mixture to be the best for growing plants. Do you use a drainage layer? 

Also, I noticed you put a coat of mortar on the bottom glass. Was that for any particular reason, or just for looks?



viper69 said:


> NIce run down. What foam are you using, brand etc. I realize what you use may not be available here. The froggers use Great Stuff Expanding foam if I recall correctly.


The froggers usually use Great Stuff, yeah. The yellow, "regular" GS is what most people use, though in recent years a lot of frog and plaudarium hobbyists started using the black GS "pond foam," which is more dense, easier to carve/work with, and significantly more water resistant. Of course, it's three times as expensive.



Dorifto said:


> What means "nice run down"? My english slang is not very rich.


"Run down" refers to a concise but thorough explanation.


----------



## Dorifto (Apr 19, 2020)

ArachnidSentinl said:


> Firstly, let me just say this is a fantastic tutorial, and your vivariums are truly phenomenal! I love seeing this level of husbandry. Thank you for contributing this.
> 
> I wish this was the case in the states! Euro vivs are great, but there's only one vendor over here (that I know of) that will fabricate them, and they're pricey by the time you have them shipped.


Thanks you!!

I do a 900km round trip to buy this enclosures hahahahahaha, the local shop closed and the nearest one was in Madrid. I used the trip like an escuse to visit my syster, so it was a little bit less painful hahahaha. 

I also made one for cheap and it was easy to do. If you need some measurements ask me without any problem. 




ArachnidSentinl said:


> Were you using any particular ratio for your substrate mixture? I'm curious if you've found a certain mixture to be the best for growing plants. Do you use a drainage layer?
> 
> Also, I noticed you put a coat of mortar on the bottom glass. Was that for any particular reason, or just for looks?


The coating worked more like a insulator for the heat mat, since in my previous house the winters where too cold, 7-9ºC inside the house... so I used a heat mat beneath the enclosures, and knowing that Ts burrow to find those heat spots, I made a natural barrier with the mortar. It heats up much less with this layer of mortar.

Yes, I use a "drainage layer" composed of a sand, clay and top soil mix. It works better than the clay balls, since the mix maintains the humidity, while the top topsoil layer doesn´t dry too much. I used the clay balls in a previous enclosure, but I believe that they work better for dendro style enclosures, with active drainage systems, since the clay balls tend to separate the water from the top layer of substrate. The mix differs from one enclosure to other, if you want more drainage, you need to encrease the clay and the sand in the mixture. I used a first layer of a 1-1-1 mix and the a top layer of a common organic top soil. Imho the simplest work the best, there is no need to complicate so much.



ArachnidSentinl said:


> The froggers usually use Great Stuff, yeah. The yellow, "regular" GS is what most people use, though in recent years a lot of frog and plaudarium hobbyists started using the black GS "pond foam," which is more dense, easier to carve/work with, and significantly more water resistant. Of course, it's three times as expensive.
> 
> "Run down" refers to a concise but thorough explanation.


Thanks for the translation!!!

Yeah Great Stuff is a brand of Polyurethane foam. I never heard about the pond foam, I´ll take a look, thanks!!!


----------



## viper69 (Apr 19, 2020)

ArachnidSentinl said:


> Firstly, let me just say this is a fantastic tutorial, and your vivariums are truly phenomenal! I love seeing this level of husbandry. Thank you for contributing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True on the foam. I asked OP because he wrote non expanding... SO wanted to know what he was talking about. I've seen the black form years ago.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Apr 19, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> The coating worked more like a insulator for the heat mat, since in my previous house the winters where too cold, 7-9ºC inside the house... so I used a heat mat beneath the enclosures, and knowing that Ts burrow to find those heat spots, I made a natural barrier with the mortar. It heats up much less with this layer of mortar.


Interesting (and a great idea)! I originally thought it was just for aesthetics in case the spider dug all the way down, lol.



Dorifto said:


> Yes, I use a "drainage layer" composed of a sand, clay and top soil mix. It works better than the clay balls, since the mix maintains the humidity, while the top topsoil layer doesn´t dry too much. I used the clay balls in a previous enclosure, but I believe that they work better for dendro style enclosures, with active drainage systems, since the clay balls tend to separate the water from the top layer of substrate. The mix differs from one enclosure to other, if you want more drainage, you need to encrease the clay and the sand in the mixture. I used a first layer of a 1-1-1 mix and the a top layer of a common organic top soil. Imho the simplest work the best, there is no need to complicate so much


Agreed on all points! Lately I've been constructing some planted vivs, and I'm interested in how others tackle some of these more rarely discussed aspects of arachnoculture. Thanks for the feedback and your time in answering my questions!


----------



## Dorifto (Apr 19, 2020)

ArachnidSentinl said:


> Interesting (and a great idea)! I originally thought it was just for aesthetics in case the spider dug all the way down, lol.


Firstly it was going to be only for aesthetics, but then I realized that I could use the mortar like a natural barrier too. So I put a half cm layer of mortar and them a mix of clay and sand on top, finally a top soil layer for a smoother surface. 




ArachnidSentinl said:


> Agreed on all points! Lately I've been constructing some planted vivs, and I'm interested in how others tackle some of these more rarely discussed aspects of arachnoculture. Thanks for the feedback and your time in answering my questions!


The clay balls drain systems are more suitable for planted tanks, dendros... etc  because you can drain the excess water from the back, drilling a hole or installing a waterpump, if you are going to plant a moss vivarium for example.

We are here for helping to each others!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Apr 19, 2020)

@Dorifto what kind of lighting are you using for these?


----------



## Dorifto (Apr 19, 2020)

ArachnidSentinl said:


> @Dorifto what kind of lighting are you using for these?


Two 120cm fish tank lights, both 78€ with a promo code. 

Firts I only had one, but I bought another to play with the shades of the rock and to grow the java moss better.

They are like this one, the price have rised a bit... Hahahaha






						vidaXL Lámpara LED de acuario 120-130 cm aluminio IP67 | vidaXL.es
					

vidaXL Lámpara LED de acuario 120-130 cm aluminio IP67 vidaXL | Envío GRATIS ✓ Amplio Stock y Ofertas 24/7 ✓ ¡Vive Mejor por Menos!




					www.vidaxl.es
				




They are well constructed and have plenty of light


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Apr 19, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> Two 120cm fish tank lights, both 78€ with a promo code.


They look great and are obviously doing a great job with the growth. How long are they on each day?



Dorifto said:


> They are like this one, the price habe rised a bit... Hahahaha


Trust me, no judgement! lol


----------



## Dorifto (Apr 19, 2020)

You have 3 light modes and 6 brightness modes.

White
White+blue
Blue

View attachment Video_20200420_043422.mp4


Max brightness in real life is much brighter than it looks in the video. I have set it at level 3 because of the brightness.






ArachnidSentinl said:


> They look great and are obviously doing a great job with the growth. How long are they on each day?
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, no judgement! lol


I have set the sunrise at 9 am and sunset at 10 pm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Apr 19, 2020)

Maximum brightness looks like it could fry an egg    Mine get pretty bright, but that's like staring at an atom bomb, lol.

Nothing brings a viv together quite like good lighting. This looks really fantastic, truly.


----------



## Dorifto (Apr 19, 2020)

Or blind you family lol. I have set the perfect amount of light for the moss, because at firts I leave the moss lamp at level 5 and they started to bleaching. So the moss lamp is set now in white light at level 3 and the other is with blue light at 3 too, but with the blue light is like the white alone at level 4.

I have see lamps like this selling at 150+ € each in "specialized" shops... The only diference was the black anodizing...


----------



## Rhino1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey @Dorifto, very nice tutorial and your English is good. I think you know already how much I like your tank set up, but it's nice to see how it all came together.
Your time spent in posting this up is appreciated, I've rebuilt several of my vivarium interiors recently and I am about to start on another one to house my tree frogs but this is a first for me because I made the actual tank to start with.
There's something a bit special in building a little slice of nature to display in your home.
Once again thanks for the inspiration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a spare tank sitting around, and some spray foam, I might go do a background in it just for fun to see how I can make it look. I'm not great at carving the foam, but with your tips @Dorifto I think it'll look better than last time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you guys!!


Rhino1 said:


> Hey @Dorifto, very nice tutorial and your English is good. I think you know already how much I like your tank set up, but it's nice to see how it all came together.
> Your time spent in posting this up is appreciated, I've rebuilt several of my vivarium interiors recently and I am about to start on another one to house my tree frogs but this is a first for me because I made the actual tank to start with.
> There's something a bit special in building a little slice of nature to display in your home.
> Once again thanks for the inspiration.


I encourage you to try it! it's not difficult at all. This was my first foam background and you can see the results.

I believe that this kind of setups suits specially well to frogs. I saw a lot of videos, and I love how they behave with this kind of enclosures.



moricollins said:


> I have a spare tank sitting around, and some spray foam, I might go do a background in it just for fun to see how I can make it look. I'm not great at carving the foam, but with your tips @Dorifto I think it'll look better than last time.


My suggestion is to finish the carving with your fingers, it will give you a more rugged and natural look. You can paint the foam, or use a ultra fine grade joint mortar like I do. Over time, the mortar will develop some natural patina of lichens and moss like in the nature.


----------



## moricollins (Apr 29, 2020)

@Dorifto here's how my build looks: great stuff spray foam, gorilla glue and peat moss . Need to do drainage and then barrier, substrate, plants, then stock it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rhino1 (Apr 29, 2020)

moricollins said:


> @Dorifto here's how my build looks: great stuff spray foam, gorilla glue and peat moss . Need to do drainage and then barrier, substrate, plants, then stock it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, that looks like a legit, creek embankment. Very natural, I like it.
Seems it must be the time for it, I've been doing one for my tree frogs, but I only get a bit done each day after work, I tried something new with this build and have made hollow logs from PVC pipe, need to just get it finished so I can plant it out and cycle it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (Apr 30, 2020)

moricollins said:


> @Dorifto here's how my build looks: great stuff spray foam, gorilla glue and peat moss . Need to do drainage and then barrier, substrate, plants, then stock it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Nice!!!

What's going to be inside?


----------



## moricollins (Apr 30, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> Looks Nice!!!
> 
> What's going to be inside?


Dart frogs are going to be in inhabitants. I was going for a side of the river look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (Apr 30, 2020)

You can post your build in this tutorial too, if you want! The more information, the better!!



moricollins said:


> Dart frogs are going to be in inhabitants. I was going for a side of the river look.


I'm having my frist mushrooms!

It's a symphtom of a healtly substrate. I hope that you will see them in your enclosure too.

Two days ago we had a huge storm, and yesterday had the first one. It means that micelios are growing well in the substrate, so it's a good sign of a healthy substrate.




Poor porcelio leftovers and the cleaning crew in action. You can se two mushrooms too.

View attachment Video_20200506_011858.mp4


They grew at the same time in both enclosures. So could be the storm the ignitor?



Ps: is ignitor the correct word to use? XD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rhino1 (May 6, 2020)

@Dorifto in my experience those shrooms will eventually take over the entire terrarium if you leave them in there to spore.
Yes, the rain definitely triggered those, I live in a tropical area and every year during the summer rains/wet season all of my bioactive vivariums will break out like crazy. I've also found if I leave the fungi to do it's thing, the shrooms and mycelium will take over. Sadly Ive had to pull apart many beautiful enclosures over the years and have found taking them out before they spore is the key to keeping the balance, they are so quick too, I will pull out shrooms in the morning and when I get home from work the vivarium will be loaded with full sized shrooms again.












The shroomery.



__ Rhino1
__ Feb 15, 2020
__ 6



						Another mushroom outbreak, 
I live in the tropics and our wet season is in full swing, daily...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dorifto (May 6, 2020)

Yes they grow very quick, you can note the difference in minutes

It was so bad in you case? I read time ago that even taking them from the enclosure they will grow again to time to time, since the mycelium is stablished in the substrate, and the mushrooms are "the fruit" and the spores only contribute to propagate the mycelium to other areas.

In my case I just mimicked a storm in the enclosure, watering the enclosure and they thrive near the driftwood. They will die eventually when the organic wastes end, because they help to decompose that wastes.

I'm going to check how will they develop and I'll take a decision. People from dendroboards freaking out that they want mushrooms and we here taking them out hahhahahaaha.

Wich kind of enclosure setups did you have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhino1 (May 6, 2020)

Yes, the storm is the ignitor that's good enough English for me.
The bulk of my bioactive enclosures have been entirely feather moss on the sub, the first few times I left the mushrooms to do their thing/release spores, the mycelium seems to fill the substrate then start covering the moss and it looks really bad


----------



## Dorifto (May 6, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> Yes, the storm is the ignitor that's good enough English for me.
> The bulk of my bioactive enclosures have been entirely feather moss on the sub, the first few times I left the mushrooms to do their thing/release spores, the mycelium seems to fill the substrate then start covering the moss and it looks really bad


Thanks for the info!
It was live moss or the dry one. In my vivariums there is no mycelium where the java moss grows. Maybe the springtails and the isopods do they work hahahahaha or too much humidity?. Did you used springtails on them?

In my previous setup I used dry moss and after some watering I had a lot of mold on them. Maybe it could be that the dead/dry moss is a perfect enviroment to mold or mycelium to thrive in?


----------



## moricollins (May 8, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> You can post your build in this tutorial too, if you want! The more information, the better!!


Here it is. there's condensation on the glass from my misting system. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Plants are a neon pothos, a peperomia caperata, a peperomia obtusifolia, a an episcia (unsure what species though),

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dorifto (May 8, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Here it is. there's condensation on the glass from my misting system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plants added to my future colection xD



moricollins said:


> Here it is. there's condensation on the glass from my misting system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Testing to solve that problem hahahaja, now I can control the temperature and humidity even better.

I'll make a tutorial as soon all the parts arrive.





I'm looking to were install them, inside or outside. They will have a custom grill installed, so there is not going to be any type of hazard to the T, and two, because the T couldn't reach the fans too.

They fit perfectly between the top mesh gap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cully (May 18, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> Hi guys, seeing that some people are asking about how I made my setup, I´m going to make a litlle tuto about it. It may look difficult, but It was more easy than I thought.
> 
> The tools:
> - A propper enclosure, I choosed the European style glass enclosures, since they are cheap, they have a great ventilation and are awesome looking enclosures.
> ...


Hey Dirifto, nice setups. What are the dimensions on these enclosures?


----------



## Dorifto (May 18, 2020)

Cully said:


> Hey Dirifto, nice setups. What are the dimensions on these enclosures?


thank you!! 

They are 60x40x40 euro type glass enclosures. You can make them at home asking to a local glazier some glass panels. I made one for about 40€

Since there is people who asked me about the enclosures, and looking that they are hard to find outside Europe, here is a drawing of the enclosure, if someone wants to do it himself. The measures are in cm, I tried to draw it in proportion but it isn't exact.

You can make it out of plexiglass or glass. I much preffer glass since it doesn't get scratched so easily and are easy to maintain.

One is lighter, but the other is stronger.




Final results:












Moss (Vesicularia Dubyana)

Before:



After:







A little trick to help the moss spreading.

Take a chunk of moss, put it in a blender, add a little bit of buttermilk and water, 1-4 proportion. Chop it with the blender.

Take the small pieces of moss and spread across the remaining surface. Keep it humid.

After 2 month testing the fans, now I can recommend them without hesitation.

They can be helpfull for species who need great ventilation, like avics etc. Also they can help to decrease the temperature or to maintain a stable humidity levels.

Total cost of the system was 20 bucks, pretty cheap and effective. The fans are dead silent, since they are ball bearing fans, even at full power, you can't barely hear any noise. They do not vibrate, so less strees for the T. 

They fit perfectly in my vivarium ventilation grill, without needing any adhesives or screws at all. Since the top gap has 80mm you can fit 80mm fans by pressing them in the gap. You can install them on your enclosures gluing them with hot glue or silicon. They can be installed to introduce new fresh air or to extract warmed air, by flipping the fan. 

The system:

The fans: Gdstime 12v ball bearing
#Aliexpress € 5,52  20%OFF | 2 unidades Gdstime 5V 12V 24V 80mm 80mm x 80mm x 10mm ventilador de la caja de la computadora PC Latop CPU manga del ventilador de enfriamiento/rodamiento de bolas USB/2PIN/3PIN ventilador








						11.19US $ 36% OFF|2Pcs Gdstime 5V 12V 24V 80mm 80mm x 80mm x10mm Computer Case Fan PC Latop CPU Cooling Fan Sleeve/Ball Bearing USB/2PIN/3PIN Fan|Fans & Cooling|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




The safety mesh:
#Aliexpress € 4,88  20%OFF | 2 uds Gdstime 80mm 8cm espesar aluminio a prueba de polvo filtro rejilla protector de malla para PC ventilador con cubierta








						5.36US $ 21% OFF|2pcs Gdstime 80mm 8cm Thicken Aluminum Dustproof Dust Filter Grill Mesh Guard For PC CASE Fan|Fans & Cooling|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




The screws:
#Aliexpress € 0,63  7%OFF | 20 unids/pack DS743 chapado negro 5*10mm-tornillos de rosca ventilador con cubierta sin tornillos Rusia envío








						0.74US $ |20pcs/pack Ds743 Black Plating 5*10mm Self-tapping Screws Case Fan Screw Free Russia Shipping - Screws - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




The controller: 12v pc controller
#Aliexpress € 6,85  24%OFF | Controlador de velocidad del ventilador de 4 canales HDD PC de 3,5 pulgadas con Panel frontal de Controlador LED azul/rojo para ventiladores de computadora X6HA








						10.78US $ 25% OFF|3.5inch Pc Hdd 4 Channel Speed Fan Controller With Blue/red Led Controller Front Panel For Computer Fans X6ha - Fans & Cooling - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




The sata 4 pin adapter:
#Aliexpress € 7,25  10%OFF | 12V + 5V 2.5A AC adaptador de corriente para disco duro IDE de 4 pines HDD convertidor de CD-ROM SATA convertidor de fuente de alimentación negro








						5.39US $ 10% OFF|12v + 5v 2.5a Ac Power Adapter For 4pin Ide Hard Drive Hdd Cd-rom Converter Sata Power Supply Black - Pc Hardware Cables & Adapters - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




And some velcro.

The installation is straight forward, plug everything and voilá  I don't think that I have to explain how to screw the mesh hahahaha.

The result:








The next step will be to install a switch in the fan controller, this way you don't need to unplug the power adapter to switch off, in case that you don't have any thermostat or hygrostat.




A little update on how behaves and evolves the enclosure.






View attachment VID_20220107_181233~2.mp4


I promise that the misting system tutorial is going to be posted soon!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Award 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2022)

I never use foam backgrounds, don't like them...but dang brother, yours are different...just spectacular.  There is just so much more to them than just a foam wall.  Nice work.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dorifto (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks!!!! Really appreciated! 

The primary idea was to prevent them from chewing the foam background, don't tell me why, but they love to chew exo terra style ones 

But over time they look way better, more natural, as they develop a natural patina, like in real rocks. Also, they weight nothing compared to real ones 

The patina is visible here, top right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Farouche (Jan 28, 2022)

What a beautiful setup, thank you for sharing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 30, 2022)

These tanks look amazing, probably the best I have ever seen. But this is not ideal for a terrestrial tarantula. 

How do you prevent the tarantula from climbing and potentially falling from the top of the enclosure?


----------



## Dorifto (Jan 30, 2022)

jrh3 said:


> These tanks look amazing, probably the best I have ever seen.


Thanks!!! 



jrh3 said:


> But this is not ideal for a terrestrial tarantula.


Not so fast!!! XD



jrh3 said:


> How do you prevent the tarantula from climbing and potentially falling from the top of the enclosure?


Legit question!!!

And the answer is simple: the enclosure themselves.

Provide them all or most of the spots that cover their needs and they won't look outside for them. Pretty simple. 

Most of the issues involving Ts climbing are because improper conditions or because the T is kept without enough gradients. So solving this issue, you prevent 99% of Ts climbing their enclosures, not counting mature males of course.

Another reason, the ventilation system they have. If the T feels any air current with better conditions coming from the top, where usually most enclosures have their vent holes, what are going to do? Correct, climb. Those enclosures have a lower and narrower vent grille, and a top bigger one, no side vents. How they work? By convection, the cold and drier air enters down low, and exits from the top (warmer and more humid (both lighter)), so the only air current they actually feel, comes from the bottom grille. Solving another issue. I made some experiments regarding this issue, and everytime that I inverted the fans on warm days, both ts where atracted to that area automatically, trying to reach the fans. No big issue as I figured out that scenario, so beneath there are two soft plants that will absob the fall in the worst scenario. Don't worry it doesn't happen.

Also using led lights helps a lot, as they do not emit enough heat to trigger climbing behaviours. All of this won't work if I put I heat source on top   

Now, If you are asking if my Ts climb the glass, no, they don't. Sometimes the pulchra webs a bit higher (<1xDLS) raising the butt , always at the same spot, left corner bottom side. I'd be the first one discarting the enclosures if I saw those behaviours, specially on front doors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Pipi (Jun 27, 2022)

Amazing


----------



## Dorifto (Jun 27, 2022)

Pipi said:


> Amazing


Thank you!! Really apreciated!!


----------

